# Plow Trucks and Salters Available For Hire In NY, NJ & PA



## WSRLLC (Jan 6, 2009)

Plow trucks with Blizzard 10' plows and salters on each available immediately in the NY, NJ & PA area. Based in Monmouth County NJ. Call 732-670-1709 or [email protected]. Also can provide additional trucks as needed.

Thanks


----------

